# Boat for sale



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

I will let it go to a member for 2600.00 it really is a good boat
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=26919843&cat=&lpid=&search=wellcraft&ad_cid=1

SOLD!


----------

